# no serie ipad identique



## saviospirit (14 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrai savoir si le no de serie d'un ipad est unique ou se réfère t-il à une classe ou autre ?

Parce que j 'ai acheté un ipad neuf sur Priceminister et ma copine a commandé le même une semaine après et on a le même no de série.

Je ne trouve pas de réponse sur le site d'Apple, il n'y a pas de problème quand je cherche ce no de série sur:  https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do 

Donc si c'est normal j'aimerai être rassuré 

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2014)

Le numéro de série est unique... C'est donc soit une contrefaçon, soit le maquillage d'un vol...

Le numéro de lot peut être le même, mais pas le numéro de série...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

detail ne pas confondre  code du modèle , numero d'ordre
( qui peuvent correspondre à des exemplaires differents d'un même produit)

 et numero de serie
( lui il est l&#8217;identifiant de cet exemplaire)
*il est sur l'appareil
(physiquement ecrit , endroit variable)

*dans l'OS -ioS 
faut naviguer à l&#8217;endroit , voir site Apple pour chaque cas
 *sur emballage Apple
*sur la facture

les 5 doivent coincider , sinon y a un souci


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2014)

Le mieux est de regarder dans les réglages de l'iPhone (partie générale) si le numéro correspond à ce qu'il y a marqué au dos ou sur la boîte.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Le mieux est de regarder dans les réglages de l'iPhone (partie générale) si le numéro correspond à ce qu'il y a marqué au dos ou sur la boîte.


vaudrait mieux regarder non pas dans l'iphone mais dans l'ipad

juste une suggestion hein, j' dis ca pour aider


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Mai 2014)

ou peut-être un iPad ré-assemblé ...?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2014)

Apple aurait modifié le code en cas de re assemblage


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Mai 2014)

Exact ! Il faut se méfier avec ça:

Quand j'ai acheté mon iPhone 5, je suis sorti du magasin et j'ai remarqué un défaut 30 minutes après.
Je le ramène et ces sa.... m'ont refilé un reconditionné 1 semaine plus tard. Le code IMEI ne correspondait plus à celui de la boîte. Pour le revendre c'est la misère...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Exact ! Il faut se méfier avec ça:
> 
> Quand j'ai acheté mon iPhone 5, je suis sorti du magasin et j'ai remarqué un défaut 30 minutes après.
> Je le ramène et ces sa.... m'ont refilé un reconditionné 1 semaine plus tard. Le code IMEI ne correspondait plus à celui de la boîte. Pour le revendre c'est la misère...


*en SAV, ce qui est different de ton cas il n'y a quasi plus d'échange   à neuf 
(c'est quasi toujours du reconditionné et Apple ne le nie aucunement)
* ce lieu de vente a traité ton retour dans les minutes qui suivent  comme SAV , ce qui est limite
(perso après ca , j'aurai fait un retour annulation  suivi de rachat)


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Mai 2014)

Oui mais sous prétexte que j'ai sortis le téléphone de la boutique, ils ont refusé.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> vaudrait mieux regarder non pas dans l'iphone mais dans l'ipad
> 
> juste une suggestion hein, j' dis ca pour aider



LOLL. En effet OUPS .... °_°;


----------

